

A quick and easy way to add a contextual ajax sliding panel to your site - egdelwonk
https://github.com/egdelwonk/SlidePanel

======
egdelwonk
Hey guys, I made a quick little jQuery plugin last night that adds a quick and
easy way to add a contextual ajax sliding panel to your site.

Project Page: <http://codebomber.com/jquery/slidepanel/> Github:
<https://github.com/egdelwonk/SlidePanel>

It's still very alpha and needs some cleanup, I made it quickly for a site
that needed the feature and figured it might be useful for someone else. Let
me know what you guys think.

I will merge any pull requests on github if you have any bugfixes or
enhancements!

#edit Also, i've been a long time lurker on HN and finally decided to register
and share! Thanks for this awesome community.

